# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  الوردة الأردنية & روان |~ كل عام و أنت بخير

## دموع الغصون

*
مساؤكم/ / / صباحكم
معطر بأريج إبداعكم 
ورحيق فكركم 
وعبق كلماتكم
وشذى حروفكم



تمر الأيام..وتمضي السنين..نكبر ونكبر..وتتغير نظرتنا للحياة في كل مرحلة منعمرنا..كما يزيد حبنا لها ومعرفتنا كم هي ثمينة..
وها هو عضو من أعضاء منتدانا الغالي..نشهد معاً و جميعاً على مدى رقِيّه في سماء هذا المنتدى..



نصافحكم والحب اكفنا 
لنهديكم أجمل معانينا
ونعزف من همس الكلام أعذبه ..
ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله ..
ومن جميل النثر أروعه ..
بين مد وجزر .. 
وفي أمواج البحر ..
نخوض غمار الكلمة ..
فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة ..
تجدفها أقلامنا ..

كل عام و أنتن بألف خير 


☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆


الوردة الأردنية 
26أيلول 

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆

روان
 27 أيلول 

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆




كل عام و أنتن بخير 
و إن شاء الله تكون سنة خير وتحققن كل أحلامكن 

المساحة مفتوحة للجميع 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بالف خير الوردة 

كل عام وانتي بالف خير روان 



وعقبال العمر كله

----------


## shams spring

*

~.~|روان| ~.~ |الورد الاردنية| ~.~

*_*_*_*_*_*__*_**_*_*_*_*

ايلول اشرق بميلادكن 


*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*

كل عام واحلى صبايا بالف خير يا رب 

عقبال ال 120 سنة يا رب * 


 :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## mylife079

العمر كله يارب

----------


## (dodo)

☆ روان اختي كل عام وانتي بالف خير يارب ☆
 ☆ وان شاء الله العمر كله يارب ☆



الوردة الاردنية كل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رورو كل عام وانتِ بألف خير ، وان شاء الله تحققي كل احلامكـ ،،

الوردة كل عام وانتِ بألف خير ، وربي يسعدكـ وتحققي كل اللي في بالكـ ،،*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل سنة وانتي بالف خير وتحققي كل يلي في بالك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تسلمو جميعا 
وانتو بالف خير 
والله يخليكم 
كل عام وانتي بالف خير روان

----------


## &روان&

وانتو بالف خير يا رب  عنجد يسلمو كل حدا دخل علىا الموضوع وعايد علي

الوردة الاردنية كل عاااااااااااام وانتي الى الله اقرب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كل عام وانتم بألف ألف ألف خير "روان" و "الوردة الأردنية" وان شاء الله العمر كله ياااااااااااااااااا رب ...
والله وكبرتوا يا صبايا ... الله يعطيكووووووووووو الصحة والسلامة على الدوام ونضل نحتفل فيكم كل سنة وعلى مدار سنوات طويلة ...

الله لا يحرمنا منكم 


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

وانت بالف خير هدوء 
الله يخليك
شايف بالله كبرنا سنة كمان هههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

الله يسلمك يا هدوء ويخليك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كـل عـام و أنـتـن بـخـيـر صــبايــا


مشكورين جميعاً على التهنئة 
دمتــــ بألف خير ـــم



*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أجمل ما في الأيام مناسبة كهذه ,تقبلا تحياتي العطرة .

----------

